# New to boating



## jdsmith (Aug 5, 2018)

Greetings. I am about to get started into boating. I am currently in the process of buying a 1648 grizzly tracker with a 25 hp merc. I mainly want to take it duck hunting, salt water fishing (inland, not offshore) and do some fresh water as well. I plan on taking my family (wife and 10,8,1 yr old boys)and some friends at times. How well do you think this boat would hold 2 adults and 1-2 children for duck season or even fishing. How about the HP, i have been reading that some people may have trouble getting on plane. Also what does everyone recommend to buy for the boat. I know the Coast Guard required items, however i am looking for a nice GPS at a reasonable price range, some seats but i am not sure what else i would want to have or need to have. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Scott F (Aug 5, 2018)

You will be a bit underpowered. The maximum hp rating on that boat is 40. You’d be much happier with a 40 over a 25. I just bought a 1648 jon with a 35 hp jet which is the maximum hp for my boat and I wish I had a bit more. It moves OK but with a 25, and that much boat & people, it won’t be great.
There are a thousand things you can add but everybody is different and what I have on my boat, you may not want or need on yours. You must have. Fire extinguisher, Coast Guard approved life jackets, a throw able flotation device, a horn or whistle, Coast Guard approved signal flares if you use it on waters connected to the ocean, and a paddle. I’m not sure but I think you must also have an anchor. Keep your wallet open because Trackers are well known for leaving things off a package boat to keep the price down. Things like spare tires, a bracket to mount the spare on the trailer, trolling motors, battery for the motor, and the depth finder. Electric start for the motor as well as tilt and trim are things many consider must haves. Dock ropes, cup holders, nighttime running lights, and as you’ve already mentioned, seats and seat posts. If you fish and use live bait or want to keep your catch alive, a live well might be needed. 
Get the necessities first, things that are required and add things as you need them.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 5, 2018)

No way that I would consider taking two adults and three or four kids out in my former 1648 boat. Not enough room and not safe for that size crowd.

If you are buying new...I'd consider waiting until you have enough money for a much larger boat, or check the used boat market for a larger craft.

Or, just plan on no more than two adults and ONE child with you at any one time. Even with that, you will be crowded. And, a 25 hp on a boat rated for a 40 will be hard to get on plane when conditions are against you.

I have a 1652 G3 and find it crowded with two large adults.


----------



## fishmonger (Aug 6, 2018)

richg99 said:


> No way that I would consider taking two adults and three or four kids out in my former 1648 boat. Not enough room and not safe for that size crowd.
> 
> If you are buying new...I'd consider waiting until you have enough money for a much larger boat, or check the used boat market for a larger craft.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with richg99 on this. Overcrowded and simply not safe for your family.


----------



## Ebug (Aug 6, 2018)

Triple agree with Rich.

I have a 17 ft Tracker. I thought it would be large enough for two adults and two kids under 10. Totally wrong.

I would not entertain the idea of any boat under 20ft and 7ft wide. The wider the better.

Two adults in my boat is about perfect if both are casting.

Rob



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 6, 2018)

3 adults in a 1648 is perfectly fine. It will be crowded for fishing though. This is in the jet boat forum so assuming you mean 25HP jet drive (25 HP at the pump)......that is under-powered for the loads you're talking about. 3 grown men and a narrow 48" hull, you will have a hard time planning off for sure.


----------



## jdsmith (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the info. My apologies, I didn't realize this is a jet boat forum. I look better at where I'm posting next time.


----------

